# ░▒▓█ مقدمة في ال Plc ░▒▓█



## Bioengineer (21 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ارفقت لكم أعزائي ملف مظغوط

يحتوي على شرح متميز بالبور بوينت

عباره عن خمسه ملفات وهذا محتوى كل ملف:

Ch1// Automation & Control

Ch2// Programable logic Control

Ch3// Programming languages

Ch4// Basic Programming

Ch5// Advanced programing


ولكم خالص التحيه,,,
تمنياتي بالتوفيق,,,,​


----------



## المهندس التقني (21 أغسطس 2006)

اخي جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لكل خير


----------



## ra3y (21 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله 
تحية لك أخي م . عادل 
أنا كنت منذ فترة أبحث عن موضوع PLC والحمد لله اني وجدته اليوم في ملتقى المهندسين العرب المحترم 
أرجو منكم متابعة هذا الموضوع بمزيد من المواضيع المتقدمة وخاصة في Advanced Programming أو بعض التطبيقات العملية 
مهندس كمبيوتر / الطبيب : أحمد محمد


----------



## amir_azab2000 (24 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amin22 (21 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## almjahde2006 (22 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## HARD_REVENGE (27 أكتوبر 2006)

الف شكر ياباشا على المجهود الرائع لكن انا عاوز اعرف هو الملفات بتشتغل ببرنامج ايه وشكرا


----------



## ابوستة (27 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى أحمد أبومعلا (1 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لكن الرابط مو شغال عندي ايش هو السبب؟
لو سمحتو شباب:81:


----------



## beso85 (8 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يجزاك الخير


----------



## noorjmly (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرا جزيلا*

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الجهود الطيبة


----------



## صاحب الميزان (20 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل ارجو ان تتحفنا بالمزيد


----------



## عززز (23 نوفمبر 2006)

ألف شكر وجعل الله ما قمت به في موازين حسناتك


----------



## jacobi (14 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_m_diaa (15 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير يا أخي الغالي


----------



## امير الاحزان (17 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم 


عادل صلاح 

على المشاركة المتميزة 

تحياتي 

امير الاحزان


----------



## enganas2007 (3 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم 


عادل صلاح 

على المشاركة المتميزة 

تحياتي 

امير الاحزان


----------



## badreco_73 (7 فبراير 2007)

شكرا و نرجو المزيد باذن اللة


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (7 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر ياباشمهندس على المجهود الرائع
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## alyaari (10 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله ألف خير يا اخي الفاضل


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (17 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------



## ahmed 3x (17 فبراير 2007)

شكرآ على هذا الموضوع المتميز وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هاني حسين (19 فبراير 2007)

شكرا الك على هذا الجهد وجزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## yagori_eng (8 مارس 2007)

مشكوووور اخي وجزاك الله خير الجزاء ....

كنت اتمنى منك اخي الكريم او من اي احد من الاخوه الافاضل ان يدلني على موقع ممكن انزل منه برنامج استطيع ان اطبق من خلاله ال Ladder Diagram او كسميليتور ... شاكر لكم جميعا جهودكم الرائعه


----------



## slffollower (9 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.حسام الدين (10 مارس 2007)

خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## lmaher_26 (11 مارس 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً بس الرابط مو شغال عندي أشو هو السبب


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (22 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## tima (24 مارس 2007)

جازاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## zo0om99 (3 أبريل 2007)

مساء الخيرات عليكم ......... شكراا جزيلا لك 

ونتمنا منك المذيد


----------



## Al-Allaf (4 أبريل 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم على جهودكم الطيبة


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (4 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله في مجهودك ولكن لم يفتح لدي الملف


----------



## profshimo (13 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووور أخى على المجهود الرائع


----------



## tima (14 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على المجهود و مزيد من المعلومات القيمة


----------



## حيدرالكندي (18 أبريل 2007)

الف الف شكرا


----------



## general (22 أبريل 2007)

شكراجزيلا .. مهندس عادل
لوسمحت شرح مبسط بالأمثلة لكيفية استخدام بعض الأوامر مثل
Jmb - Subrotene 
وغيرها بالأمثلة بطريقة Ladder Digram مع التفصيل باللغة العربية


----------



## المهندس الاسلامي (22 أبريل 2007)

الله يحفظك يا ملك


----------



## مؤمن محمد2010 (23 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لو سمحتم انا طالب وعايز افهم ال Plc و الsensor بس يا ريت يكون بالعربى 
لو ممكن حد يساعدنى فله جزيل الشكر


----------



## طريفي (23 أبريل 2007)

شكرا يا اخي على هذا الموضوع


----------



## م.ايهاب قنديل (24 أبريل 2007)

أن الله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملاً 
ننتظر المزيد بأذن الله و فتح الله لك


----------



## مهندس2020 (24 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ziadpc (29 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## aircraft (29 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا

وننتظر المزيد لنحقق الاستفاده


----------



## لاحدود لي (29 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووووورررررررررررررررررر​


----------



## ahmed morshidy (3 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرااا م. عادل
كنت ابحث عن مقدمة لل plc


----------



## أروى (3 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Oudi (30 يوليو 2007)

thanks alot ya basha


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (4 أغسطس 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي


----------



## فلسطيني2000 (4 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## awadelrahman (10 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على الشرح والمقدمة الطيبة


----------



## amr_said53 (10 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل صلاح الدين (19 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا


----------



## meshkah (19 أغسطس 2007)

*what is PLC ?*

Programmable logic controllers, also called programmable controllers or
PLCs, are solid-state members of the computer family, using integrated
circuits instead of electromechanical devices to implement control functions.
They are capable of storing instructions, such as sequencing, timing,
counting, arithmetic, data manipulation, and communication, to control
industrial machines and processes. Figure 1-1 illustrates a conceptual
diagram of a PLC application.

see the figure attached in Group photos named PLC Diagram 

Programmable controllers have many definitions. However, PLCs can be
thought of in simple terms as industrial computers with specially designed
architecture in both their central units (the PLC itself) and their interfacing
circuitry to field devices (input/output connections to the real world)

every necessary books will be needed in PLC

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3480444/e21c9008/PLC.html​


----------



## EBRAHEM DIAB (19 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خطَّاب (29 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووور أخي الكريم وأرجو ان تزودنا بالمزيد عن الplc


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (18 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## scorpion-king-2050 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

great thanks for u


----------



## eng_m_diaa (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*جزائك الله خير الجزاء*

جزائك الله خير الجزاء واتمنا من الله التوفيق لنا


----------



## جابر أبو حمام (2 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور يا غالى وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ياسر الشعار (7 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## خالد1390 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## سجاد العراقي (8 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع لطيف جداً أخي الفاضل . شكراً جزيلاً مع التقدير


----------



## م.علي (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكراً جزيلاً*

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حربة (10 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي 

فعلا موضوع مميز 

كل التحية والتقدير لك


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور على هذا الجهد


----------



## عماد زغبى (23 أكتوبر 2007)

> جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## البروفسير السهران (31 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا علي المشاركة والي المزيد


----------



## مهندسة حبيبة (2 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## spiderman2008 (4 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## منتصر المالكي (6 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اني المهندس منتصر المالكي اطلب من زملائي المهندسين في هذا الموقع ان يزودوني بكتاب او محاضرات في البي ال سي مع الامثلة ولكم الشكر والتقدير ورجداءا على ال***** التالي
engmas83***********
ولكم الشكر والتقدير لاني بامس الحاجة لها وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## منتصر المالكي (6 نوفمبر 2007)

تحية خاصة معطرة بكل روائح الورود والياسمين لكل مهندسي وطلاب الميكاترونيك بالعالم وخصوصا العرب


----------



## saad_3122000 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## GINAROF (7 فبراير 2008)

جزاك اللـــــه خيرا كثيييييييرا


----------



## الاميرة الحائرة (14 فبراير 2008)

شكرا للاخ عادل ويجازيه الله كل خير


----------



## waleeed (23 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير بس مدري ليش الوصلة ماتشتغل؟


----------



## أنيس عبد المنعم (25 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك على جهودك 
و أرجو إرفاق ذلك بمعلومات عن ربط الـ Plc مع شاشات التحكم اللمسية


----------



## حسن حسين (25 مارس 2008)

م.عادل صلاح قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ارفقت لكم أعزائي ملف مظغوط
> 
> ...




اين البرنامج الخاص بال PLC


----------



## littleprincess (26 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (6 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا.... بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود حلمى السيد (12 أبريل 2008)

أخي جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لكل خير


----------



## الياس عبد النور (9 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## علوية عماد (14 يوليو 2008)

شكرا نرجوا المزيد


----------



## شفانو (24 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يا أخي


----------



## فيلسوف مهندس (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على هذه المقدمه جت في وقتها
احنا كنا بندور على متطلبات الشغل ولقينا الكورس ده مطلوب


----------



## المهندسة المعلمة (9 أغسطس 2008)

تم التحميل جزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## جمال كحيلة (11 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور والله الموفق


----------



## م أحلام (15 أغسطس 2008)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووو

جزاك الله خير..


----------



## اياس الربابعه (13 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير واذا ممكن عن الpicبكون لك شاكر
:56:


----------



## ابراهيم فتحى راغب (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جهد رائع 
مشكورررررررررررررر عليه


----------



## المهندس ايون (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على اسهامك الرائع


----------



## احمد الحاجرى (29 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا و شرخح اكثر من راااااااااااااااائع و شكرا


----------



## Nizarov (5 نوفمبر 2008)

فاعل الخير خيرٌ منه، مشكور يا أخي عادل!


----------



## م محمدفيصل (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا باشمهندس جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## TariqFarrah (17 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## النورس0 (24 يناير 2009)

شكرآ على الملتقى النورس0


----------



## النورس0 (24 يناير 2009)

ممكن مشروع تخرج بسرعة النورس0


----------



## محمدحسكل (24 يناير 2009)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## ميكامور (25 يناير 2009)

مجهود رائـــــــــــــــــــــع 
لكم مننا جزيل الشكر


----------



## إلى فلسطين (9 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## النورس0 (10 فبراير 2009)

:73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73::57::57::57::57:


----------



## فؤاد الحديدي (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## زعباط (2 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك اخي واتمنى لك التوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## senuors (7 مارس 2009)

الله يجازيك خير علي المشاركة المميزة
عرض رائع
تحياتي


----------



## FalembanOnline (10 مارس 2009)

*مشكور على هذا الموضوع المتميز ولا تحرمنا من جديدك ..
*


----------



## ابو الكينج (11 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ميدوجمال (14 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## LIALY (20 مارس 2009)

أشكرك جزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng-tamir (17 مايو 2009)

شكرا الك راح احملهم واشوفهم


----------



## مهندالمهندس (18 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا" *​


----------



## eiadsalama (18 مايو 2009)

*eiad*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eiadsalama (18 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng fady (22 مايو 2009)

*مشكوووور*

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود


وجزاك الله كل خير 


تحياتي


----------



## الكاتب الهندسي (24 مايو 2009)

صديقي كان بأمس الحاجه..لمثل هذه السلايدات...مشكور يا أخي على اهتمامك....


----------



## أحمد رأفت (24 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
وألف شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## عمرو العوفي (24 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا*

شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا


----------



## محمد المعتصم بالله (1 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ومشكور


----------



## يحيى33 (3 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المحاضرات القيمه


----------



## يوسف الصلوي (3 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## mim_electronic (18 يوليو 2009)

اشكرك على هذا الموضو ع الرائع 
اريد دائره بسيطه يستخدم فيها الpicفي الارسال والاستقبال مع التقدير..........


----------



## jo0ori (23 يوليو 2009)

جاري التحميل..

كل الشكر والود والاحترام..


----------



## يحيى العزب (23 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخى الكريم
منتظرين المزيد


----------



## أفو (25 يوليو 2009)

مشكور و جاري الإطلاع


----------



## علي مشاريع (30 يوليو 2009)

شكراً للاخ الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## علي يوسف عيد (30 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا , مع المزيد من الفوائد


----------



## سنان العمري (30 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## kimo201020 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## اابوصلاح (29 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لكل خير


----------



## mokhlis (27 نوفمبر 2009)

خيركم خياركم لاهله 
صدق رسول الله (ص)


----------



## mokhlis (27 نوفمبر 2009)

مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممششششششششششششككككككككككككرررررررررررريييييييين


----------



## walaa19860 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## احمد يوسف الديراوي (16 ديسمبر 2009)

أود أن اشكر جميع القائمين على هذا العمل وان أسئل عن بعض المشاكل التي قد تصيب المحركات وما هي وظيفة المهندس في هذه الحالة مع العلم اني م. ميكاترونيكس


----------



## أبو راكان الشمري (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبو راكان الشمري (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جعل الله ذلك في موازين حسناتكم


----------



## سعد حسن (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا (مشكوووووور)


----------



## saifeddinebhk (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا على هدا العمل الرائع*


----------



## محمد طعاني (8 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو المساعده من الاخوه الاعزاء
سؤالي هو:انا قمت بعمل خلية تحليل الماء والنتائج مشجعه لغاية الان ولكن المشكله التي واجهتها هي---
عند توصيل الاسلاك وهي بسماكة(6 مم) مع بطارية السياره ترتفع حرارة الاسلاك و خاصة الحامي كثيرا الى درجة انصهار البلاستك العازل والاسلاك ذات حراره هائله وكذلك نقاط التوصيل مع الخليه
ارجو المساعده مع الرسم من الاخوه الكرام
مع الاحترام


----------



## dobelhadj (11 يناير 2010)

bonjour mes amis merci pour ce document


----------



## alsotari (12 يناير 2010)

جزيتم خيرا كثيرا


----------



## tl01001 (12 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عادل حسين1 (19 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا الجهد


----------



## الطموحة (20 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## saher haz (2 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saher haz (2 مارس 2010)

مشكووور ولكن هل يوجد دروس باللغه العربيه


----------



## عادل حسين1 (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا الجهد


----------



## إبراهيم سرور (3 مارس 2010)

شكراً لكم مع تمنياتى بالمنفعة العامة للجميع


----------



## يحياوي313 (14 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي مجهود رائع


----------



## astudent (30 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmedshiko (6 أبريل 2011)

مشكور على الموضوع الاكثر من ممتاز
جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## madman0 (7 أبريل 2011)

يسلمو كتير يا ورد


----------



## mohanadcom (7 أبريل 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## المهندس الحلي (8 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء.


----------



## hmozek (9 أبريل 2011)

عاشو


----------



## مجدي الطيب (12 أبريل 2011)

شكرا يا اخي


----------



## رائد قوجا (22 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng.m.hamed2010 (23 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سالم الجبوري (26 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng:Bakr Al Wawi (18 يوليو 2011)

جازك الله كل خير


----------



## روح الإبداع ~ (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## يزن_ميكاترونكس (27 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً *​


----------



## mawj.engineer (29 يوليو 2011)

_بارك الله فيك يااخي :20:_​


----------



## tiger3030 (7 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## اسامةسمير (24 مايو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## هيشو منسي (23 يونيو 2013)

روعه تسلم


----------



## eng.mohamed gamal (23 يونيو 2013)

شكرررررااااا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (20 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## صفوان كهرباء (1 فبراير 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.most (24 أكتوبر 2018)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------

